# Great day outta Bula!!!



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

What an Awesome first trip up to the BIG pond!!! 7-14-2013 started fishing at around 8am and had our 12 in the box by 2:30! 7 Hogs all over 9lbs!!! One of them was 35"! Great Day on Erie with Bryan Whiteleather!!!

MEAT ON THE HOOK :B


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

pics or it didnt happen lol. I wanna see a 35" walleye out of erie. Way to get em regardless!


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

U got a pic of the 35in???


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

we need pictures. most people, including myself, have never seen a 35" walleye


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That's one big eye. We did great out of Bula during the weekend









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eye popper (Jul 14, 2012)

great job.will be there tomorrow.


----------



## nattydread (Apr 1, 2013)

I will be in bula on wed. morning, hoping to be out around 4:30. Where's everyone been fishing 70-72 fow? I'll be on 68 if anyone is out there


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

That's a pretty awesome first trip to the big pond! You're spoiled now eh. What fow were you pullin those hogs from?

Congrats on that 35 incher.


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

State record in Ohio for Walleye is 33 inches. I'd like to see a picture of a 35 incher!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

nattydread said:


> I will be in bula on wed. morning, hoping to be out around 4:30. Where's everyone been fishing 70-72 fow?


Yes sir. Leads we've been getting them on are from 100-121. Knock em dead


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

State records are by weight not length.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

That's fantastic but i'd still like to see a picture of a 35 inch walleye


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I think she just got excited because they got into big fish. Dont get your hopes up fellas.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to call BS on the 35 incher


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Better send that fish to get checked because state record is 16 lb 33"!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know my first time on Erie years ago, I landed a 34". I had no idea how it measured up to the state record, so never weighed it. Once I got home and looked into the record, I realized what a trophy I had. Needless to say, it's on my wall!!!!

Congrats on an awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Give the lady a break! it's her first time and she had an awesome time. What more could she want? 31-35 who care unless you caught it? Susan it only gets better, now its in your blood. With me its the journey. Love the lake and fishing. Little disappointing when i on't meet our goals. But still an awesome time every time! Keep up the good work and post lots of pics. Measure and weigh any exceptional fish. A lot on here can't believe others catch bigger then they do with out proof!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

walleteslayer14 said:


> State records are by weight not length.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


True,I am sure there are longer fish that do not weigh more


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chasingwalter (Feb 27, 2013)

where are u Bula fisher persons putting your boats in at?


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Come back Susan! I dont know one person who hasnt misjudged the size of a fish at some point or the other. Myself included.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

I've still never seen a 35' Walleye


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont beat up on her to bad guys. Susan is a tournament fisherwoman that knows what shes doing. If it was 35 inch then it was proly 35 inch. Just cause a fish is 35 inch doesnt mean it will break weight records. Iv seen many long and skinny fish over the yrs and im sure most of you guys have to. My guess is her gold rule was alittle short and its a guesstamated 35 inch. None the less a walleye in that caliber is a great catch. Maybe we will find out the state record is broken.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

If she is a tournament angler, then she had to of measured it. Most seasoned anglers dont just eyeball a fish of that caliber and then post their guesstimates on OGF. I just figured it was the first time she ever fished the lake, since she said it was the first trip up to the big lake. Thats the only reason i personally doubted it. Bit confusing.. Now im getting kind of anxious.. Lets see this 35" fish! Also the weight! Could you clear this up for us? Your leaving a lot of people hanging here...


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

I know what u mean hookemup. Im curious to know myself. Both her and brian r good ppl and I wouldnt c either 1 of them lying about something like that. If it did go 35 can u imagine what that fish weighed in march. I thought for sure this was the yr the record got broke.


----------



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

I have tried to post pictures and have been unable to do so. I'll get them on as soon as the site will allow me to! No misjudging here! All fish get weighed and to be specific it was a little over 34" , so I called it 35. He weighed exactly 9.8lb by our scale. You can see him on my facebook profile picture @susanmcguiganmiller. Meanwhile I'll try AGAIN to get them on here! He was straight north of Bula between the 42&46 and the 03-08. Good Luck fishin & Be Safe out there!!


----------



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

Pictures are up!!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Hey Susan...saw the pic on your FB page. Beauty of a fish!!! I'm envious...


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

How do you measure fish? Tip of nose to tip of tail? Here is a 31" that I got out of Port Clinton in april 2012 31" plus and extra 4 to 5 in of extra tail. No record fish here but do the math.


----------



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

We measure all our fish correctly, Sylvan17! Okay I'll do the math here...35"-31"= a little jealousy there! About 4" worth! I never said it was a record, as that goes by weight, not by length. Just a nice fish caught by a woman that's all!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Susan Miller said:


> We measure all our fish correctly, Sylvan17! Okay I'll do the math here...35"-31"= a little jealousy there! About 4" worth! I never said it was a record, as that goes by weight, not by length. Just a nice fish caught by a woman that's all!


I was sticking up for u Susan!! Showing that u can have a 35 in fish. My fish goes 35. And prob only went. 10 lbs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

sylvan 17 said:


> I was sticking up for u Susan!! Showing that u can have a 35 in fish. My fish goes 35. And prob only went. 10 lbs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Sylvan! It is just that this was my first time sharing on here & I got some kinda harsh negative feedback! I have no reason to lie, I love them all whether they are 20" or 35". I just love the sport of it and the eating is pretty awesome too! Happy Trolling!


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Susan your doing great thank you so much for sharing and excellent job on catching its been fun out there. Fish Strong BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Susan, Some of these guys are brutal sometimes. great job on the catch! they just wish they could get a fish like that!! nice job again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Most of the guys and gals are pretty cool here. Keep up the good fishing and reports


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

That fish I got had a extra 4 to 5 inch piece of tail when measured = 35


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Way to make a comeback Miller! Sorry i doubted ya. Your new to the site, and said it was your first trip up to the big lake. With that reputation, i hope you can see why most people who dont know you were kind of sketchy about the fish story. Especially with no pic. I cant speak for anyone else, but my apologies if i personally hurt your feelings. Wasnt intending to mean, only curious.
Hope you get another one that long in the fall!!

Also having a hard time finding your facebook, can you post a link to the page? Id like to take a look at your fish. Thx


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> How do you measure fish? Tip of nose to tip of tail? Here is a 31" that I got out of Port Clinton in april 2012 31" plus and extra 4 to 5 in of extra tail. No record fish here but do the math.
> View attachment 79510


I didn't notice it at the first glance, but that is a bizarre looking tail. I've seen plenty of other mutations on fish i.e.,odd coloration, extra spots, spinal mutations, but I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

heidlers said:


> I didn't notice it at the first glance, but that is a bizarre looking tail. I've seen plenty of other mutations on fish i.e.,odd coloration, extra spots, spinal mutations, but I've never seen anything like that.


Ya,pretty wild looking tail on that one. Made for a real trophy if you were just measuring inches.LOL Weight is where it is at!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan just seen your fish. Thats one heck of a fish. Dont worry about the professionals here on the site. They know the weight,size and sex of every fish. Thats a wonderful feeling pulling in a fish like that. keep the rods bent and tight lines.


----------



## captaingirl4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anybody fish for walleye on a Lake Erie head boat?


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Susan-just saw your fish on FB-nice fish-welcome to this site-there is a lot of good info shared here.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan Miller said:


> Thanks Sylvan! It is just that this was my first time sharing on here & I got some kinda harsh negative feedback! I have no reason to lie, I love them all whether they are 20" or 35". I just love the sport of it and the eating is pretty awesome too! Happy Trolling!


Keep sharing Susan! Lots of haters on here. Mostly because they can't fish! LOL! But there is a lot of good fisherman that enjoy reports, weather caught by a lady or not.  Any day Im on the water is a fine day! And no chump here or any where will ever make it different! LOL!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Catch of a lifetime!! I wonder what that fish would weigh in the fall?


----------



## steelphoenix (Jun 27, 2013)

Im not seeing any pics on your page. Maybe because we're not FB friends. Can you make them public?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

steelphoenix said:


> Im not seeing any pics on your page. Maybe because we're not FB friends. Can you make them public?


When in FB, just type her name into the search bar and it comes right up.


----------



## Susan Miller (May 12, 2013)

steelphoenix said:


> Im not seeing any pics on your page. Maybe because we're not FB friends. Can you make them public?


The pictures are on here also. I'm new to the site, so I'm not sure how to put them in the gallery yet, but they do show under my profile page in the album.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes mam. That's a beautiful fish. Great job! Hopefully there's alot more of that caliber out there. The record may get crushed next spring.


----------



## steelphoenix (Jun 27, 2013)

Now I see them. Very Nice fish! I'm going up on Thursday 7/25 for a week out of Walnut Creek in Pa. I sure hope to have luck anywhere in the range you did!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan Miller said:


> The pictures are on here also. I'm new to the site, so I'm not sure how to put them in the gallery yet, but they do show under my profile page in the album.


Susan, best way to put up photos here i find is photo bucket. Its free to join at photobucket.com Just upload there and its real easy. Then click on photo and you'll see an image link. Click that and it saves to clipboard. Then come and paste that link to OGF. Done. I open two windows and bring up OGF in one and Photobucket in the other really makes it fast and easy. Need help just contact me.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

How many did you guys keep that day?


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Can soneone give me the gps coordinates?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

gsherbs said:


> Can soneone give me the gps coordinates?



LOL, LMBO, AND LMAO!!!
We're ALL waiting for this one! 
Most likely the #'s will put'cha fishing, somewhere close to ONTARIO!!!
Just saying,,, Good Luck


----------

